# I can do that as well



## dasR

Hey, I'm fairly new with learning the language and obviously trying to pick things up where I can. How would I translate this phrase? "I can do that as well"


----------



## gvozd

You should provide your own version first according to the rules.


----------



## rusita preciosa

...and the context - that sentence can be translated a number of ways


----------



## dasR

Sorry I'm new here and I'm limited to my knowledge of both forum rules and the language so...

я можете сделать так же

Context would be like, someone performs an action and I'm telling someone I can do the same as what they have just done.


----------



## Rocit

In Russian it would sound like: Я _тоже_ могу это сделать or Я могу сделать _также_


----------



## dasR

Rocit said:


> In Russian it would sound like: Я _тоже_ могу это сделать or Я могу сделать _также_



What is можете? Was that completely wrong or what?


----------



## rusita preciosa

dasR said:


> What is можете? Was that completely wrong or what?


Fully conjugate the verb мочь in present tense - that should answer your question.


----------



## dasR

rusita preciosa said:


> Fully conjugate the verb мочь in present tense - that should answer your question.



Okay thanks. What about past tense? Like "I could have done that as well", again same context, but personally choosing not to.


----------



## Syline

dasR said:


> Okay thanks. What about past tense? Like "I could have done that as well", again same context, but personally choosing not to.


What Mood do you mean? In the first example you used Indicative, but in the second one you switched suddenly to Subjunctive. 

In Russian:
Present Indicative - Я тоже могу это сделать.
Past Indicative - Я тоже мог(masc.)/могла(fem.) это сделать.

Present Subjunctive - Я тоже мог/могла бы это сделать.
Past Subjunctive - Я тоже мог/могла бы это сделать.

PS This is purely grammatical issue. Lexical meaning of the Subjunctive and the Indicative may coincide.


----------



## Sobakus

In my opinion the more natural translations are Я тоже так умею for indicative and Я бы тоже так смог for subjunctive.


----------



## Syline

Sobakus said:


> In my opinion the more natural translations are Я тоже так умею for indicative and Я бы тоже так смог for subjunctive.


Your variants aren't appropriate for _all_ contexts. The most neutral and default translation of "I can do it as well" without any surroundings is "я тоже могу это сделать".


----------



## covar

and:
I can do that as well - Я могу (с)делать это так же хорошо (с таким же успехом)


----------



## Sobakus

covar said:


> and:
> I can do that as well - Я могу (с)делать это так же хорошо (с таким же успехом)



_As well_ is a single adverb, it doesn't mean "just as good" in this context. But:

I could just as well do this - С таким же успехом я мог бы и сделать это (но не сделал).


----------



## covar

Google translator:
с таким же успехом    as well


----------



## gvozd

Rocit said:


> In Russian it would sound like: Я _тоже_ могу это сделать or Я могу сделать _также_



Я могу сделать так же (раздельно)


----------



## rusita preciosa

Я так же могу сделать = I can do the same way
Я также могу сделать = I also can do

No?


----------



## gvozd

Йес                          . Просто лично я не могу представить себе "голую" конструкцию с "также", тем более с таким порядком слов: "Я могу сделать также". Я считаю, что необходимо дополнение, чтобы оправдать слитное написание: "Я могу сделать также маникюр, если вам будет угодно". Как-то так...


----------

